# Ballast Troubleshoot



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Ok. Here is deal. Flood Light 150 W Induction. Worked fine we think for a week? When we went back to put in more we noticed light would come on for about 15 min or so then go out. Overheating problem? Well, it was38F outside and ballast was below bulb with lots of room. It is one out of 12 lights with this problem. Just bad ballast ?


Change the ballast and lamp .:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

we are next week. ballast first then lamp if needed. I'm just curious what it could be with the ballast with those symtoms. I like to know why alot...not just fix it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> we are next week. ballast first then lamp if needed. I'm just curious what it could be with the ballast with those symtoms. I like to know why alot...not just fix it


Because some of these lights come with defective equipment (Made for free in China) And if the ballast was working and now it is not then it probably damaged the lamp as well ,, so change both Don't waste time with it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Change the ballast and lamp .:thumbsup:


Awesome troubleshooting skills.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Awesome troubleshooting skills.:laughing:


Problem solved,,Next....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Post removed... I was thinking of something else sorry for the mistake guys


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're in Georgia and it's 38F? Oh, that's right, you're not in Georgia. :whistling2:


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I have found when going from the old magnetic ballast to new electronic ballast sometimes the sockets are not wired correctly. This does not seem to bother magnetic ballast but overheat electronic ones.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

From the early 1980s on many of the original U.S. made HPS lights still light my town, I'd like to see where all this Chinese garbage will be in 30 years.


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's gonna be in a landfill somewhere lol


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

They don't make em' like they used to. Induction lights should usually have a 10 year warranty, but I'd like to help troubleshoot this, but although I have installed them I haven't had a chance to maintain them yet. If it were mv or hps I could have been more help.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Never saw an induction light.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.ballastkit.com/media/data/troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Update*

Strange. It was basically a bad batch of lights built up. The wires coming off the bulb to ballast (20 gauge) was wrapped tight around razor sharp reflector. We saw the short marks when we opened up to repair. It either cut into it or the reflector got hot and melted it then shorted it. 

Be on the lookout !!


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Huh good to know. That happens sometimes. Defective products can be a headache.


----------

